# BCS: fraze nerazumljive "van svog standarda"



## Orlin

Zdravo svima! Nadam se da će moderator dozvoliti ovu diskusiju. Molim sve izvorne govornike BCS jezika da probaju napisati rečenicu za koju ste sigurni da izvorni govornici drugih nacionalnih standarda neće razumeti ako nisu upoznati s respektivnim nacionalnim jezikom. Mislim da će biti najlakše bosanskim govornicima zbog brojnih turcizama u bosanskom.


----------



## DenisBiH

Za razumijevanje a dijelom i korištenje dosta turcizama odnosno orijentalizama (neki preferiraju ovaj izraz) važnija ja vjerovatno geografska pripadnost nego to koji standard govornik koristi. Poprilično sam siguran da bi recimo Duya mogao razumjeti većinu tih orijentalizama ne gore od mene. Razlika bi doduše mogla postojati kod mlađih generacija, recimo onih rođenih kasnih 80-tih pa nadalje, zbog rata i ratnog i poslijeratnog nacionalnog odvajanja.

Jedan od klasičnih primjera ovoga geografskog principa je pjesma srpskog pjesnika iz Mostara, Alekse Šantića, Emina, koju će mnogi Bošnjaci privatno a možda i javno danas okarakterizirati kao jedan od najljepših primjera upotrebe bosanskog jezika. Ako nisi čuo izvedbu Emine od Himze Polovine, preporučujem da je potražiš na YT, to je bh. ekvivalent klasične muzike (v=sR8OFT6Tifs). 

Izuzetak je možda terminologija specifično vezana za islam, islamske propise, historiju itd. Evo primjera:

_Teravih namaz ima jedan nijet, bez obzira na koliko se rekata predaje selam._

Gore imaš niz orijentalnih termina vezanih za molitvu, te jednu upotrebu glagola predavati u nešto drugačijem značenju.

Ja sam također u nekoliko slučajeva imao problema sa razumijevanjem članaka na srpskom sa terminologijom vezanom za molitvu u crkvi.


----------



## Duya

Što kaže Denis, u pitanju je prvenstveno regionalno porijeklo. Nekako mi se čini da po Bosni ima najvećeg šarenila lokalizama, mahom turskog porijekla, koji su se u nekim krajevima sačuvali, negdje nestali a negdje promijenili značenje. Evo, što se tiče spomenute Emine, mislim da prosječno obrazovani govornik iz Srbije ne bi razumio 1) din (vjera) 2) bururet (?) 3) alčak (vrag, nestaško) i možda 4) đul (ruža). Evo, ni ja ne znam tačno šta je _bururet _(nešto kao _haos _ili _nemir_?), u mom kraju se riječ nije koristila, i znam je samo iz Emine. Doduše, približno značenje svih ovih riječi da se zaključiti iz konteksta.

Drugo područje notorno po broju lokalizama, ovaj put pretežno italijanskih (naročito venecijanskih), je Dalmacija, a naročito Istra i čakavština. Vidjeti npr. http://www.istarski-rjecnik.com/pretrazivanje/. Da je čakavski postao standardni jezik, ništa ne bi bilo od međusobnog razumijevanja.  

No, i u jednom i u drugom slučaju, pitanje je koliko se zaista radi o standardnom jeziku. 

Kako kaže Denis, dosta lako bi se dala sklopiti rečenica od religioznih pojmova (bilo islamskih, pravoslavnih ili katoličkih) nerazumljiva drugim govornicima, ali je ipak riječ o specifičnom žargonu. Ako pratiš brojna Rekina pitanja o prevodima iz psihijatrijske literature, vidjećeš i tamo mnogo stručnog žargona (a često i ordinarnog baljezganja  ) koji je često nerazumljiv ljudima van struke.

Što se tiče striktnog standarda, pretpostavljam da bi takvu rečenicu bilo najlakše sklopiti u hrvatskom, korišćenjem novokovanica ili arhaizama, koji ponekad znaju biti dosta strani Bosancima ili Srbijancima. Nažalost, nema nam hrvatskih forerosa već neko vrijeme, a ja se ne osjećam ni nadahnutim ni dovoljno kompetentnim da smislim neki primjer.


----------



## DenisBiH

Ni ja se nisam drugdje sretao sa _bururet_, a čini mi se ni sa _alčak_. 

Po ovom rječniku (čini se baš 'šantićevizama')


> BURURET -- vrtoglavica, nesvijest, poremećaj, pometnja



Riječi inače nema ni na HJP ni u RBJ Instituta za jezik Sarajevo.


----------



## Paleface

Duya said:


> Drugo područje notorno po broju lokalizama, ovaj put pretežno italijanskih (naročito venecijanskih), je Dalmacija, a naročito Istra i čakavština. Vidjeti npr.  Da je čakavski postao standardni jezik, ništa ne bi bilo od međusobnog razumijevanja.
> 
> No, i u jednom i u drugom slučaju, pitanje je koliko se zaista radi o standardnom jeziku.


  Ne znam kakva je situacija sa talijanizmima u Dalmaciji, kod nas u Istri to dosta ovisi o lokaciji. Najčešće ih je uz obalu više nego u unutrašnjosti, no niti to nije nužno. U nekim krajevima ih gotovo i nema. Slično kao sto u Zagrebu ima germanizama, ali to nije do štokavskog kao takvog.  Ima naravno dijalekata u istri koji su po leksiku čak više talijanski nego hrvatski iako bih rekao da se to po malo gubi.   No to su samo utisci sa lica mjesta, nikakva istraživanja pa ipak uzmi sa rezervom.


----------



## natasha2000

Južna / Istočna Srbija je takođe bogata lokalizmima. Sećam se jednom prilikom kad sam  bila u Nišu, prošetala sam se onom njihovom čuvenom pijacom. Kao da sam bila u drugoj zemlji -- ič nisam razumela ... Nažalost, ne mogu ništa od toga da reprodukujem, ali sigurna sam da se samo oni iz tog kraja međusobno razumeju. Dakle, ni u samoj Srbiji, u okviru srpskog jezika, ne možemo se svi potpuno razumeti. A kamoli govornici drugih nacionalnih standarda...


----------



## Orlin

natasha2000 said:


> Južna / Istočna Srbija je takođe bogata lokalizmima. Sećam se jednom prilikom kad sam bila u Nišu, prošetala sam se onom njihovom čuvenom pijacom. Kao da sam bila u drugoj zemlji -- ič nisam razumela ... Nažalost, ne mogu ništa od toga da reprodukujem, ali sigurna sam da se samo oni iz tog kraja međusobno razumeju. Dakle, ni u samoj Srbiji, u okviru srpskog jezika, ne možemo se svi potpuno razumeti. A kamoli govornici drugih nacionalnih standarda...


 
Meni bi bilo lakše u Nišu jer očekujem da je lokalni govor bliži mom maternjem bugarskom. Ali se u ovom threadu dosada radi o više ili manje nestandardnom jeziku dok je moje pitanje da li je "međustandardno" sporazumevanje ponekad nemoguće iako govornici koriste samo potpuno standardni jezik.


----------



## DenisBiH

Jedan moj prijatelj Srbin je mnogo voleo da gi zadirkuje belajsuzi sas taj govor iz južnu Srbiju. 

Moja mater kaže da su po njenom sjećanju neki u tom regionu koristili neke turcizme/orijentalizme koji ni kod nas u BiH više nisu u opticaju. A imaju oni i onaj svoj karasevdah, zar ne?


----------



## natasha2000

Orlin said:


> Meni bi bilo lakše u Nišu jer očekujem da je lokalni govor bliži mom maternjem bugarskom.


Sigurno. Taj kraj ima dosta uticaja bugarskog i makedonskog jezika.



Orlin said:


> Ali se u ovom thredu dosada  radi o više ili manje nestandardnom jeziku dok je moje pitanje da li je  "međustandardno" sporazumevanje ponekad nemoguće iako govornici koriste  samo potpuno standardni jezik.



Iskreno, ne verujem da postoji bilo šta u standardnim jezicima BSC što govornik drugog standarda ne bi razumeo. Ipak je to jedan jezik gledano sa lingvističke strane, bez obzira na politiku. S druges strane, nestandardni jezik je taj koji zaista može biti apsolutno nerazumljiv onome koji njime ne vlada.


----------



## phosphore

natasha2000 said:


> Sigurno. Taj kraj ima dosta uticaja bugarskog i makedonskog jezika.


 
Ne bih rekao da taj kraj ima uticaje (današnjeg) bugarskog i makedonskog jezika, ali jesu govori tog kraja u prošlosti bili u kontaktu sa susednim (danas) bugarskim i makedonskim govorima.


----------



## natasha2000

phosphore said:


> Ne bih rekao da taj kraj ima uticaje (današnjeg) bugarskog i makedonskog jezika, ali jesu govori tog kraja u prošlosti bili u kontaktu sa susednim (danas) bugarskim i makedonskim govorima.



Na to sam i mislila. Isto kao što i Dalmacija ima uticaja ne današnjeg italijanskog, nego onog iz prošlosti...

PS: I na crnogorskom primorju ima dosta uticaja italijanskog...


----------



## DenisBiH

natasha2000 said:


> Na to sam i mislila. Isto kao što i Dalmacija ima uticaja ne današnjeg italijanskog, nego onog iz prošlosti...




Ali nije to baš isto, u slučaju italijanskog i hrvatskih govora u Dalmaciji je u pitanju uticaj stranog jezika, u slučaju južne Srbije se radi o 'genetskim' osobinama lokalnih govora u dijalektalnom kontinuumu sa govorima u Makedoniji i Bugarskoj s jedne i ostalim govorima u Srbiji s druge strane. Mislim da je sokol nekad o tome pričao ovdje.

Što se tiče priče BCS standardi vs govori, evo jednog interesantnog citata:





> Josip Baotić, profesor na Odjseku za bosanki, hrvatski i srpski jezik na Filozofskom fakultetu u Sarajevu svojevremeno je za RSE kazao da su „naši standardni jezici  međusobno bliži nego bilo koja dva organska narodna govora bilo kog naroda na našem prostoru. Oni su funskcionisali kao jedan. U praksi su bili prepoznatljivi."


----------



## Paleface

Može se složiti takva fraza, jednom mi je to predočila profesorica sa kroatistike kada smo razgovarali upravo o tim razlikama, dajući mi primjer na Srpskom koji zaista nisam razumio. No to je svjesno isticanje razlika i to kod nekoga kome je to profesija. Puno će se rjeđe tako nešto spontano dešavati u govoru gdje poneka nepoznata riječ u praksi biva dovoljno rijetka da se razumije iz konteksta.  Normalno je da su, bez obzira na nacionalne razlike, standardni tih zemalja međusobno sličniji od različitih hrvatskih narječja jer su standardi BSC zasnovani na srodnoj štokavštini, dok su razlike štokavskog u odnosu na druga narječja (čakavsko, kajkavsko) daleko veće.  Uglavnom mogla bi se sastaviti takva rečenica (sada se ne mogu sjetiti spomenutih primjera) ali to ipak nije nešto sto će se često dešavati u svakodnevnom govoru ukoliko govornici koriste cisti standard.


----------



## DenisBiH

Nije baš u potpunosti on-topic, ali mislim da egérke ovdje daje interesantnu predstavu kako bi mogao izgledati hrvatski da su kajkavski govori uzeti za osnovu standarda.  Iskreno, ja ni sa ovim nemam nekih problema, ali bi možda bili bliže situaciji kakvu imaju Česi i Slovaci.


----------



## Paleface

DenisBiH said:


> Nije baš u potpunosti on-topic, ali mislim da egérke ovdje daje interesantnu predstavu kako bi mogao izgledati hrvatski da su kajkavski govori uzeti za osnovu standarda.  Iskreno, ja ni sa ovim nemam nekih problema, ali bi možda bili bliže situaciji kakvu imaju Česi i Slovaci.


  Zanimljivo... Dosta je razumljivo, možda djelom ovisi i o kraju. Naime ima lokaliteta sa govorima koje uopće ne razumijem. Uostalom ima i Čakavaca koje ne razumijem iako sam iz čakavskoga kraja, to su ipak šire skupine sa dosta različitim govorima unutar njih. Ne bih se usudio nagađati što je uzeto kao osnova u ovom slučaju.  Također, lakše mi je jezike koje ne znam, ali su srodni onima koje znam (slavenski osim BCS ili romanski osim talijanskog npr.) razumjeti u pisanom nego u govornom obliku pošto se može zanemariti akcentuacija te pažljivije i sporije čitati.


----------



## natasha2000

DenisBiH said:


> Nije baš u potpunosti on-topic, ali mislim da egérke ovdje daje interesantnu predstavu kako bi mogao izgledati hrvatski da su kajkavski govori uzeti za osnovu standarda.  Iskreno, ja ni sa ovim nemam nekih problema, ali bi možda bili bliže situaciji kakvu imaju Česi i Slovaci.



Nemam ama nikakav problem da razumem, ali me živo zanima da li zaista ova slova postoje u kajkavskom(tj. da li postoje u današnjem hrvatskom), ili je to izmišljotina ovog egerkea? Stvarno ima ono ł, i mnoga druga slova koja ne postoje u BCS standardu...


----------



## DenisBiH

natasha2000 said:


> Nemam ama nikakav problem da razumem, ali me živo zanima da li zaista ova slova postoje u kajkavskom(tj. da li postoje u današnjem hrvatskom), ili je to izmišljotina ovog egerkea? Stvarno ima ono ł, i mnoga druga slova koja ne postoje u BCS standardu...




Ne znam da li slova postoje, ali mislim (ili bolje rečeno pretpostavljam na osnovu onoga malo što znam o kajkavskome) da ih koristi da predstavi glasove koji postoje u kajkavskome. Mada, u raspravi pominje i neki hiperstandard pa ne znam da li je to što piše čisti kajkavski ili neka mješavina sa štokavskim.


----------



## natasha2000

DenisBiH said:


> Ne znam da li slova postoje, ali mislim (ili bolje rečeno pretpostavljam na osnovu onoga malo što znam o kajkavskome) da ih koristi da predstavi glasove koji postoje u kajkavskome. Mada, u raspravi pominje i neki hiperstandard pa ne znam da li je to što piše čisti kajkavski ili neka mješavina sa štokavskim.


Vrlo zanimljivo. Nisam znala da u kajkavskom postoje glasovi kojih nema u standardu. 

Još zanimljivije je to da ovo ovako napisano zaista razumem, ali se sećam neke serije na kajkavskom (da li beše o Seljačkoj buni ili šta već, beše to pre više od 25 godina), sećam se da to nisam ama baš ništa razumela. Al baš ništa. Sećam se takođe da je moj otac to gledao i da je zahtevao apsolutnu tišinu kako bi mogao da se skoncentriše i razume seriju... 

Pretpostavljam da je Hrvatima mnogo lakše da razumeju kajkavski, zar ne? Mislim, govorni, ovako napisan, nije nerazumljiv...


----------



## DenisBiH

Paleface je gore nešto slično rekao. Pretpostavljam da bi ovo napisano bilo nešto teže razumjeti kad bi se slušalo a ne čitalo.

Mada tu sigurno na razumijevanje utječe i tematika koja podrazumijeva određeni vokabular, gdje koliko vidim on manje više koristi iste riječi kao u standardnom hrvatskom. Da je pričao o životu na selu moguće da bi ga bilo nešto teže razumjeti jer bi vjerovatno koristio malo 'kajkavskiji' rječnik. Ja recimo, iako nisam baš vičan francuskome, mogu ponekad dosta dobro razumjeti stručnije tekstove, dok bi se u "šta sam radio prošlog ljeta" potpuno pogubio.

Što se tiče onoga ł koje si pominjala, primijetio sam da ponekad kajkavci umjesto krajnjega -l u glag. prid. radnom pišu -u kad pokušavaju imitirati svoj lokalni govor. Možda ł služi da predstavi upravo to.

Evo nešto malo o odrazima jata, mada ne pretjerano detaljno (citat ispod). Po ovome bi se dalo zaključiti da neki kajkavski govori imaju zatvoreno e kao odraz jata. Evo jedne rasprave između ostaloga baš o tome, između istih sudionika kao i gore.



> Istina, refleks jata pojavljuje se u kajkavštini i kao ekavica /zna se kada/, ali     spomenuti primjeri »mleko, dete, reka« u kajkavskim se govorima ne izgovaraju ekavski,     nego kao posebni kajkavski glasovi koji se ponegdje pišu »mlieko, diete, rieka«, a     drugdje s posebnim znakovima iznad slova za otvorene i zatvorene kajkavske samoglasnike:     mléko, déte, réka.
> No najčešće se nikako ne označuju jer kajkavci znadu kako se ti vokali od iskona     izgovaraju i kad su tobože napisani ekavski.


----------



## Paleface

natasha2000 said:


> Pretpostavljam da je Hrvatima mnogo lakše da razumeju kajkavski, zar ne? Mislim, govorni, ovako napisan, nije nerazumljiv...


  Mislim da ovisi o izloženosti. Ako nisu izvorni govornici ili ne žive u kraju gdje se govori onda ne vidim razloga da bolje razumiju druga narječja od recimo Srba, međutim živeći u Hrvatskoj veća je vjerojatnost da u okolini imaju kajkavca, da se češće čuje na TV-u i slično.  U školi se naravno u nekoj mjeri obrađuje čakavsku i kajkavsku književnost budući da je ona u određenim razdobljima vrlo bitna, no teško da to igra bitnu ulogu ako netko nije jako zainteresiran za dijalektologiju pa se odluči i samostalno malo više njome baviti od onih par pjesama koje se zaborave nakon sata ili ispita.


----------



## natasha2000

Znači, isto kao i sa južnjacima u Srbiji. Onaj ko je izložen tom govoru, razumeće, onaj ko nije, neće.  (Uvek se setim te pijace u Nišu, i iznova se uvek čudim ).


----------



## al-sirbi

Evo jednog primera iz Crne Gore, okolina Berana.* dimizoke ma *ili samo *dimizoke*. 
Naglasak je na O (dimizOke). Ovo sam čuo od oca i strica, a pretpostavljam da novije generacije u Beranama nemaju pojma šta ovo znači. 

ps. ko japanski


----------



## natasha2000

haha... Nemam pojma. Šta znači? 

Sad se i ja setih da sam od Crnogoraca čula da kaću cukin za dinju. To bi valjda bilo od italijanskog...


----------



## al-sirbi

*Dimizoke (ma)* se kaže kad neko naglo ustane i negde ode, znači uteče, nestade, zbrisa i slično tome. Možda ima veze sa *zdimiti*, ko zna...



> Sad se i ja setih da sam od Crnogoraca čula da kaću cukin za dinju. To bi valjda bilo od italijanskog...


Znam za *pipun*. Za cukin prvi put čujem.


----------



## Paleface

natasha2000 said:


> Sad se i ja setih da sam od Crnogoraca čula da kaću cukin za dinju. To bi valjda bilo od italijanskog...


I kod nas u primorskim krajevima.


----------



## el_tigre

Duya said:


> Kako kaže Denis, dosta lako bi se dala sklopiti rečenica od religioznih pojmova (bilo islamskih, pravoslavnih ili katoličkih) nerazumljiva drugim govornicima, ali je ipak riječ o specifičnom žargonu. Ako pratiš brojna Rekina pitanja o prevodima iz psihijatrijske literature, vidjećeš i tamo mnogo stručnog žargona (a često i ordinarnog baljezganja  ) koji je često nerazumljiv ljudima van struke.



Pa pravoslavlje rabi nazivje iz crkvenoslavenskeg jezika, islam iz arapskeg i turskeg. katoličanstvo baš i ne budući da je do pri nikih 50 godina službeni jezik bi-latinski. 



Duya said:


> Što se tiče striktnog standarda, pretpostavljam da bi takvu rečenicu bilo najlakše sklopiti u hrvatskom, korišćenjem novokovanica ili arhaizama, koji ponekad znaju biti dosta strani Bosancima ili Srbijancima.



pa ne znan baš 

Ovo sa novokovanicama pogotovo.


----------



## el_tigre

inače, evo edan spliski ričnik 

http://ce-4.forumotion.com/t1180-rjecnik-dalmatinski-splitski-pojmovi


----------



## xpictianoc

pozdrav svima, 
vrlo zanimljiva diskusija  
Netko je spomenuo Niš i način na koji se tamo govori, i u vezi s time htio bih podijeliti s vama dojamom nakon gledanja sjajnog srpskog filma "Zora Zamfirova". Svjestan sam da jezik kojim se priča u tom filmu je upravo iz 19.stuljeća ali ipak nisam se nadao da srpski može tako čudesno izgledati  Najviše mi se dopao utjecaj bugarskog i makedonskog jezika (razbiram, sakam, iskam etc). Da ne moj prijatelj koji mi je film prevodio sa "srpskog" na srpski, unatoč znanju manje više bugarskog, mislim da uopće ne bih shvatio o čemu se u filmu radi.


----------



## Aleksey Groz

Što se tiče same teme, mislim da takva rečenica teško može da postoji. Kao što neko reče, standardni oblici su mnogo bliži jedan drugom, nego lokalni govori.
A kad sam već kod lokalnih govora, off topic, imam nekoliko zapažanja.
U Hrvatskoj sam bio nekoliko puta po više dana, pa i duže. Ja, inače, vrlo lako i brzo poprimam govor mesta gde se nalazim (u BCS regionu) i nije mi teško da se prebacim. Međutim, u Hrvatskoj vrlo često nisam znao kojim govorom da počnem da govorim. U samom Zagrebu, da ne pominjem Dalmaciju, čuju se stari purgeri, onda ''obični'' Zagrepčani, razni ''dotepenci'' (izvinjvam se na izrazu, al' tako sam čuo; nije mi namera nikog da uvredim) koji tek pričaju raznoraznim govorima. Hrvatski standard postoji, ali nekako sam stekao utisak da svako selo vodi svoju lingvističku politiku. 
U Bosni, iako postoje razlike, mislim da su najmanje u odnosu na sve ostale BCS države (npr. Dalmacija-Zagorje-Slavonija; Šumadija-Jug- Timok; Crnogorsko primorje- Crnogorska brda). Tu mi je samo bilo zanimljivo kako orijentalizmi  jačaju i gube se u zavisnosti od regiona. U razgovoru s dvoje ljudi (on iz Tuzle, ona iz Livna) je bilo prilično primetno. Tuzlak ih je imao pregršt. Što se ''Emine'' tiče, svako ko je redovno išao u školu (osnovnu) razume ceo tekst: đul je u Srbiji arhaizam ali se razume (Zmajevi ''Đulići'' i ''Đulići uveoci''), din mi je takođe poznat, a ostalo se razume iz kontesksta. 
I na kraju, južnački govor u Srbiji. Tamo mi je bio interesantan glagol ''onoditi''. Dok se u Pčinji i ostalim najjužnijim i najistočnijim krajevima ovaj glagol koristi za sve (da onodimo fudbal= da igramo fudbal, da onodimo ručak= da ručamo, da onodimo pivo....), u Nišu i severnijim delovima Juga to se isključivo koristi kao sinonim za seks.


----------



## Istriano

Many Serbian words for vegetables, fruits and chemistry are not clear to Croatians born after 1990, older speakers know it only because they were exposed to them passively...
Many words are funny but are understood, like _zaliv, preliv, proliv, voditeljka _or _operski pevač._
_*Mrzi me da igram* _is tricky, many people would not understand the correct meaning.
In Croatian it does not make any sense /_He hates me in order to play_/.


----------



## Istriano

Aleksey Groz said:


> Hrvatski standard postoji, ali nekako sam stekao utisak da svako selo vodi svoju lingvističku politiku.


_Vero ši, to ti je kako u Italiji, standardon se parla samo na dnevniku, a u svin ostalin situacijan se korišti lokalna prozodija (tako i profesori u Zagrebu i Rijeci na predavanju govoridu __po domaći__: _sapún, Brazíl_, i ne_ sápun, Brázil_ )._


----------



## Aleksey Groz

Istriano said:


> _Vero ši, (tako i profesori u Zagrebu i Rijeci na predavanju govoridu __po domaći__: _sapún, Brazíl_, i ne_ sápun, Brázil_ )._



Opa, akcenat na poslednjem slogu! Do sad sam znao da postoji samo na Kosovu (odnosno u prizrenskom govoru). Kod njih je to valjda uticaj iz albanskog u kojem je akcenat uvek na poslednjem.


----------



## natasha2000

Istriano said:


> Many Serbian words for vegetables, fruits and chemistry are not clear to Croatians born after 1990, older speakers know it only because they were exposed to them passively...
> Many words are funny but are understood, like _zaliv, preliv, proliv, voditeljka _or _operski pevač._
> _*Mrzi me da igram* _is tricky, many people would not understand the correct meaning.
> In Croatian it does not make any sense /_He hates me in order to play_/.



Well, Croats also have all those words, don't they? There's a little difference between ijekavian and ekavian version, but it is the same: zaljev, proljev, etc. As far as *Mrzi me da igram*, are you sure that Croats don't say like this? How would they say? 
(It means I don't feel like dancing).


----------



## Istriano

_Mrzi me da igram _(Serbian).
_Nisam za ples[anje], ne pleše mi se, nije mi do plesa _(Croatian).


----------



## natasha2000

Istriano said:


> _Mrzi me da igram _(Serbian).
> _Nisam za ples[anje], ne pleše mi se, nije mi do plesa _(Croatian).


Hm, ja prosto ne mogu da poverujem u to. Volela bih da mi neki kolega forumaš Hrvat potvrdi ovo. Da li je zaista moguće da se u hrvatskom standardu ne koristi ovaj izraz? 

Takođe ima još jedan izraz, biti mrsko, koji se koristi i u srpskom i u hrvatskom standardu.

Mrsko mi je plesati. 

PS: Vidim da razdvajaš _plesati _kao hr. reč i _igrati _kao sr. reč za engl. "dance", što nije posve tačno. I u srpskom se takođe koristi reč plesati, zajedno sa "igrati" u smislu "dance".


----------



## Istriano

Ali ja nikad nisam cuo nekoga iz Srbije plesati, u 99.9% je igrati,
cak i ako je oro (hrvatski: kolo) u igri: 
*
Ko li zaigra **oro **moje
 Neka ne igra za nas dvoje * *
Klasje, mene uspavaj*


----------



## natasha2000

Istina je da se u Hrvata možda koristi isključivije, tj. da se ne koristi "igrati" kao sinonim (to bi oni bolje znali reći, ja samo pretpostavljam, možda pogrešno), ali to ne znači da u srpskom standardu ne postoji.  Na kraju krajeva, ta reč stoji u Rečniku Matice srpske, tako da nema sumnje u njeno postojanje u okviru srpskog standarda. Možda, eventualno, može da se kaže da "plesati" vezujemo više za salonski ples, tipa valcera i sl. dok igramo u diskoteci ili igramo narodne plesove (kolo, oro -- mala ispravka, oro nije kolo, oro je crnogorski narodni ples), ali mislim da to nije pravilo, više neki moj lični utisak. 

Uostalom, upiši u gugl plešu, plešem, pleše i videćeš koliko rezultata imaš na srpskim veb sajtovima...

http://www.google.com/search?as_q=ple%C5%A1u+ple%C5%A1e+ple%C5%A1emo+&as_epq=&as_oq=ple%C5%A1u+ple%C5%A1e+ple%C5%A1emo&as_eq=&hl=sr&client=firefox-a&hs=4kC&rls=org.mozilla%3Asr%3Aofficial&num=10&lr=lang_sr&cr=&as_ft=i&as_filetype=&as_qdr=all&as_occt=any&as_dt=i&as_sitesearch=&as_rights=&safe=images&btnG=Google+%D0%BF%D1%80%D0%B5%D1%82%D1%80%D0%B0%D0%B3%D0%B0#hl=sr&lr=lang_sr&client=firefox-a&hs=GlC&rls=org.mozilla:sr%3Aofficial&as_qdr=all&tbs=lr:lang_1sr&q=%D0%BF%D0%BB%D0%B5%D1%88%D1%83+OR+%D0%BF%D0%BB%D0%B5%D1%88%D0%B5+OR%D0%BF%D0%BB%D0%B5%D1%88%D0%B5%D0%BC%D0%BE+OR++ple%C5%A1u+OR+ple%C5%A1e+OR+ple%C5%A1emo&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&pbx=1&fp=bcff2672c253ca8d

Evo, pogledaj ovde. Naslov videa govori sve:
*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5rJEMzSBx9w&feature=player_embedded 
*


----------



## el_tigre

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qkyEffwBYGg
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bSON-Gx2e3k&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Vb8qL2NTCw&feature=related
Bednjanski govor


----------



## el_tigre

Humski i bednjanski govor:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DS_Cxw-24es&feature=related


----------



## el_tigre

Istriano said:


> _Mrzi me da igram _(Serbian).
> _Nisam za ples[anje], ne pleše mi se, nije mi do plesa _(Croatian).



Što??


----------



## el_tigre

Aleksey Groz said:


> Međutim, u Hrvatskoj vrlo često nisam znao kojim govorom da počnem da govorim. U samom Zagrebu, da ne pominjem Dalmaciju, čuju se stari purgeri, onda ''obični'' Zagrepčani, razni ''dotepenci'' (izvinjvam se na izrazu, al' tako sam čuo; nije mi namera nikog da uvredim) koji tek pričaju raznoraznim govorima. Hrvatski standard postoji, ali nekako sam stekao utisak da svako selo vodi svoju lingvističku politiku.


 izvorni govor je kajkavsko-ekavski. Su tina da zbog dosejavanja 60% stanovništva ne govori tako.


Aleksey Groz said:


> U Bosni, iako postoje razlike, mislim da su najmanje u odnosu na sve ostale BCS države


Ako misliš na čitavu BiH ne bih se složi.Govor srednje Bosne je različit od govora zapadne Hercegovine (oni govoru skoro kako Zagorani) .
Mod Edit: Sorry, no YouTube links

A trebinjci kako Dubrovčani.


----------



## !netko!

natasha2000 said:


> Hm, ja prosto ne mogu da poverujem u to. Volela bih da mi neki kolega forumaš Hrvat potvrdi ovo. Da li je zaista moguće da se u hrvatskom standardu ne koristi ovaj izraz?


 
Evo, ja potvrđujem. Čisto iz znatiželje, zašto ti je tako neobično?  
Što se teme tiče, ne znam baš bih li znala namjerno složiti takvu rečenicu, služeći se isključivo standardom. Slučajno mi se zna potrefit - i mene često iznenadi da se neke riječi i izrazi ne koriste u Srbiji.


----------



## natasha2000

!netko! said:


> Evo, ja potvrđujem. Čisto iz znatiželje, zašto ti je tako neobično?


Pa šta ja znam. Prosto mi je mnogo čudno. Sad ne mogu da tvrdim sto posto, ali mi se čini da sam čula Hrvate da kažu "mrzit će me...." Doduše, ja uglavnom znam samo Zagrepčane, možda i tu ima nešto. Ne znam, , meni je neobično... A koji su to izrazi koje si ti mislila da se koriste u Srbiji, pa si saznala da se ne koriste? Baš me zanima. Možda ipak ima veze sa tim koga pitaš. Čak ni u okviru iste države ne koriste svi ljudi sve izraze...


----------



## Duya

natasha2000 said:


> Pa šta ja znam. Prosto mi je mnogo čudno. Sad ne mogu da tvrdim sto posto, ali mi se čini da sam čula Hrvate da kažu "mrzit će me...." Doduše, ja uglavnom znam samo Zagrepčane, možda i tu ima nešto. Ne znam, , meni je neobično... A koji su to izrazi koje si ti mislila da se koriste u Srbiji, pa si saznala da se ne koriste? Baš me zanima. Možda ipak ima veze sa tim koga pitaš. Čak ni u okviru iste države ne koriste svi ljudi sve izraze...



Ako se dobro sjećam (a ima tome), čak ni kod mene u Bosni se nije koristilo _mrzi me..._ nego isključivo _mrsko mi je_... (ili neki drugi ekvivalent). To _mrzi me_ mi je baš srbijanski izraz.

Ali, s druge strane, možda ima nešto i u toj zagrebačkoj vezi koju si spomenula. Džoni Štulić pjeva u "Štićeniku":
_
petkom obično ne podnosim ljude i 
mrzi me da plaćam za čekanje u redu i 
mrzi me da me zbog toga vode za ruke... 

_doduše, tu i _licencia poetica_ igra ulogu.


----------



## !netko!

natasha2000 said:


> Pa šta ja znam. Prosto mi je mnogo čudno. Sad ne mogu da tvrdim sto posto, ali mi se čini da sam čula Hrvate da kažu "mrzit će me...." Doduše, ja uglavnom znam samo Zagrepčane, možda i tu ima nešto. Ne znam, , meni je neobično......


 
Zagrepčani isto sigurno ne koriste "mrzi me". Ne znam, možda neki Slavonci to kažu? Mislim, mislim da to nikad nisam čula ni od koga iz Hrvatske, ali ne poznajem baš puno Slavonaca, i neki me njihovi izrazi znaju iznenaditi jer ih u glavi povezujem isključivo s govorom ljudi iz Srbije. Tako da ne znam, ako netko to koristi u Hrvatskoj, Slavonija mi se čini najrealističnijom mogućnosti, ali samo nagađam... Ima li ovdje Slavonaca?    




natasha2000 said:


> A koji su to izrazi koje si ti mislila da se koriste u Srbiji, pa si saznala da se ne koriste? Baš me zanima. Možda ipak ima veze sa tim koga pitaš. Čak ni u okviru iste države ne koriste svi ljudi sve izraze...


 
Teško mi se sad sjetiti konkretnih primjera, a da bi baš bili nerazumljivi. Znam da su mi bile iznenađujuće teme na forumu na kojima sam saznala da se u Srbiji ne koristi (ili jako rijetko koristi, davno je bilo, nisam više 100% sigurna) "doma" (izrazi tipa "doma sam", "idem doma"), ili "odi" ("odi tamo", "odi po nju" itd.)  

Naravno, "odi doma" ne bi bio nerazumljiv izraz nekome iz Srbije (znači nije dobar odgovor na pitanje iz naslova), ali me iznenadilo saznati da bi se tako nešto rijetko čulo u Srbiji.


----------



## !netko!

Duya said:


> Ako se dobro sjećam (a ima tome), čak ni kod mene u Bosni se nije koristilo _mrzi me..._ nego isključivo _mrsko mi je_... (ili neki drugi ekvivalent). To _mrzi me_ mi je baš srbijanski izraz.


 
Koristi li se "mrsko mi je" često? U hrvatskom je "mrsko mi je" točno u standardu, ali zvuči jako službeno. Mislim da nikada nisam čula da to netko kaže u svakodnevnom životu. Koristi se uglavnom "_ne volim_ plesati" ili "_mrzim_ plesati". U slengu bi se još moglo reći "_tlaka mi je_ plesati".


----------



## Duya

!netko! said:


> Koristi li se "mrsko mi je" često? U hrvatskom je "mrsko mi je" točno u standardu, ali zvuči jako službeno. Mislim da nikada nisam čula da to netko kaže u svakodnevnom životu. Koristi se uglavnom "_ne volim_ plesati" ili "_mrzim_ plesati". U slengu bi se još moglo reći "_tlaka mi je_ plesati".



Ali nije isto značenje. "Mrzi me" odnosno "mrsko mi je", znači da mi se to ne radi *sad*, a ne da to ne volim inače. Zapravo, standardna konstrukcija u svim standardima i u razgovornim stilovima je

_Ne pleše mi se.

_Mrzi me/mrsko mi je su neformalne, svakodnevne konstrukcije. 

Što se tiče upotrebe u hrvatskom, pretraga po .hr domenu zaista ne daje puno pogodaka, a i dosta su "lažnjaci" (_Mrzi me moj muž_). Neki potiču i od srpskih autora. Evo ovih nekoliko, mahom po forumima, djeluje autentično hrvatski:


ja imam slicni problem, _mrzi me_ ici kod ginica da mi ne gura prste jer me to smeta,
Spava mi se, bole mišići i _mrzi me_ hodati jer sam poslije pola sat ko prebijena.
_mrzi me_ dignut se onako rano (oko 10h). *...*
_mrzi me_ da se predstavljem nadimkom precednika koji koristim


----------



## !netko!

Duya said:


> Ali nije isto značenje. "Mrzi me" odnosno "mrsko mi je", znači da mi se to ne radi *sad*, a ne da to ne volim inače. Zapravo, standardna konstrukcija u svim standardima i u razgovornim stilovima je
> 
> _Ne pleše mi se._


 
U pravu si, baš sam o tome razmišljala nakon što sam postala, nisam isprva bila skroz načisto sa značenjem "mrzi me". I ja sam evo malo googlala i vidim da nisam jedina u Hr koja je isprva shvatila značenje "mrzi me" kao apsolutno, a ne trenutno. Znači, pretpostavljam da bi se moglo reći da je to (barem nekima) relativno nerazumljiva (ili barem nejasna) fraza, kao iz naslova 

Najbolje bi onda odgovaralo već spomenuto "tlaka mi je plesati" (koristi se i za sad i za inače, ali samo u slengu), i "_ne da mi se_ plesati".



> Mrzi me/mrsko mi je su neformalne, svakodnevne konstrukcije.


 
Ovo mi je zanimljivo. Uvijek sam doživljavala "mrsko mi je" kao izraz isključivo iz domene pisanog, formalnog stila.





> Što se tiče upotrebe u hrvatskom, pretraga po .hr domenu zaista ne daje puno pogodaka, a i dosta su "lažnjaci" (_Mrzi me moj muž_). Neki potiču i od srpskih autora. Evo ovih nekoliko, mahom po forumima, djeluje autentično hrvatski:
> 
> 
> ja imam slicni problem, _mrzi me_ ici kod ginica da mi ne gura prste jer me to smeta,
> Spava mi se, bole mišići i _mrzi me_ hodati jer sam poslije pola sat ko prebijena.
> _mrzi me_ dignut se onako rano (oko 10h). *...*
> _mrzi me_ da se predstavljem nadimkom precednika koji koristim


 Prva 3 bi mogla biti hrvatska (Slavonci?), ali četvrti sigurno nije ("_precednika_" )


----------



## Istriano

!netko! said:


> Teško mi se sad sjetiti konkretnih primjera, a da bi baš bili nerazumljivi. Znam da su mi bile iznenađujuće teme na forumu na kojima sam saznala da se u Srbiji ne koristi (ili jako rijetko koristi, davno je bilo, nisam više 100% sigurna) "doma" (izrazi tipa "doma sam", "idem doma").


_Doma _je makedonski. 
U srpskom se ne koristi _njezin _(nego samo _njen_), niti _mojega _(nego samo _moga_).


----------



## Duya

Istriano said:


> _Doma _je makedonski.
> U srpskom se ne koristi _njezin _(nego samo _njen_), niti _mojega _(nego samo _moga_).



Koristi se... Ali gotovo isključivo u izrazu _do mojega_.


----------



## !netko!

Istriano said:


> _Doma _je makedonski.


 
Kako to misliš? 



> U srpskom se ne koristi _njezin _(nego samo _njen_), niti _mojega _(nego samo _moga_).


 
Evo, i ovo me iznenadilo


----------



## Aleksey Groz

!netko! said:


> Kako to misliš?
> 
> 
> 
> Evo, i ovo me iznenadilo



Koristi se, ali samo po nekim selima. U gradskim govorima, kao i u zvanicnom jeziku, _njezin_ i _mojega_ nisu moguci. Kao sto rece Duya, neko bi pomislio da se sprdas


----------



## el_tigre

Biblija na kajkavsken:
http://web.me.com/jurek/kajkavski/matej.html


----------



## el_tigre

Example of exteme insular čakavski:

Zdravjeni štilcy: Wikislavia eš nuovi evropejski proekt za storit velekazi va ražlicnih ganih zion franki ublezaj ter prez namyšlene cenzure. Skrozi pasaneg polak tisućletja, čakavica biše zahitjena ter zimejana va privatne ćakule ter pisanyu: sey Čakavski Velikaz eš une parva publika napoveda na Internete ud švyta. Va storytvi ud oveg Čakavskeg velikaza moredu participat seune ki tukaju pisat va čakavici, ma ošće furešti tar noase emigranti vaon gan ingleški - samor koeš tema ud čakavcih tar glagolice, ale ud Adrianskeg mora tar ižulah (sye teksti teju bit tolnačeni va čakavicu). Nasvalyti čakavski akćent eš ovdy sinjan tušćimi bukvicam


----------



## Istriano

Je skoro kako ištrijanski, to turišti ne razumidu.  Ja već šešt lita ovdi va Novigradu i parlan i po malo kantan po domaću.


----------



## Duya

Aleksey Groz said:


> Koristi se, ali samo po nekim selima. U gradskim govorima, kao i u zvanicnom jeziku, _njezin_ i _mojega_ nisu moguci. Kao sto rece Duya, neko bi pomislio da se sprdas



Ne bih rekao da "nisu mogući". Mislim da su priznati kao standardni, i da se nalaze u korpusu (morao bih provjeriti), ali su prosto arhaični. Zvučali bi jako pompezno, u najmanju ruku.


----------



## Aleksey Groz

Duya said:


> Ne bih rekao da "nisu mogući". Mislim da su priznati kao standardni, i da se nalaze u korpusu (morao bih provjeriti), ali su prosto arhaični. Zvučali bi jako pompezno, u najmanju ruku.



Cim sam napisao post, setio sam se one nase "dobre": mogu obe varijante. Ali mrzelo me da ispravljam. 

Pa ne znam, meni nekako ne zvuci pompezno. Al' to valjda zavisi i od konteksta u okviru kojeg se susretnes s recju/izrazom...


----------



## DenisBiH

Aleksey Groz said:


> Cim sam napisao post, setio sam se one nase "dobre": mogu obe varijante.



Imam maglovito sjećanje na neki predratni udžbenik srpsko-hrvatskog za osnovnu školu, vjerovatno lokalan ovdje za BiH, sa pitanjem u stilu "Da li je ispravno može ili more?" i odgovorom "Mere i jedno i drugo". 

Izvinjavam se za off-topic.


----------



## Istriano

U Istri je: _ne moreš.._.i  _ča mi ne pomoreš_.


----------



## xpictianoc

i kod vas se kaže "može" za "more"?


----------



## el_tigre

xpictianoc said:


> i kod vas se kaže "može" za "more"?



Ne . Krivo si svati.  "može" je oven slučaju treće lice jednine glagola "moći"

dakle:
*ja mo*gu*
*ti mo*ž*eš
*on mo*ž*e
*mi mo*ž*emo
*vi mo*ž*ete
*oni mo*gu*.


Sad, ovo "ž" se u pojedinin govorima,dijalektima izgovara  kako "r"

tako npr.

*ja mo*ren*
*ti mo*r*eš
*on mo*r*e
*mi mo*r*emo
*vi mo*r*ete
*oni mo*red*u.

i ne:nikad nisan ču da niko umisto "more" (morze) reče "može"


----------



## el_tigre

Duya said:


> ja imam slicni problem, _mrzi me_ ici kod ginica da mi ne gura prste jer me to smeta,
> Spava mi se, bole mišići i _mrzi me_ hodati jer sam poslije pola sat ko prebijena.
> _mrzi me_ dignut se onako rano (oko 10h). *...*
> _mrzi me_ da se predstavljem nadimkom precednika koji koristim



Ja to nikad nisan ču u svakodnevnen govoru po HR.
Sad , ti navodi moredu bit od pojednih Srba na forumima.


Na forum.hr i index.hr ima i dosta Srbijanaca. 

http://www.index.hr/forum/default.aspx?q=t&idf=5&idt=308135


----------



## el_tigre

Istriano said:


> _Doma _je makedonski.



Također i ruski. 

va rusken jeziku dom=kuća,zgrada


----------



## Aleksey Groz

el_tigre said:


> Ja to nikad nisan ču u svakodnevnen govoru po HR.
> Sad , ti navodi moredu bit od pojednih Srba na forumima.
> 
> 
> Na forum.hr i index.hr ima i dosta Srbijanaca.
> 
> http://www.index.hr/forum/default.aspx?q=t&idf=5&idt=308135



Hm, srpski (u vrlo širokom smislu) možda i može da bude, ali srbijanski (književni i govorni u R. Srbiji) ne može nikako. 
Meni deluje kao da su ovo ili neki Slavonci ili neki ljudu koji su možda izbegli u Srbiju (posebno zbog onog ekavskog preCednik , a govori im se malo pomešali... Meni, kao Srbijancu, ovo ne bi zvučalo kao uobičajeni govor.


----------



## xpictianoc

el_tigre said:


> Ne . Krivo si svati.  "može" je oven slučaju treće lice jednine glagola "moći"


e važi,sad mi je sve jasno


----------



## Orlin

el_tigre said:


> Biblija na kajkavsken:
> http://web.me.com/jurek/kajkavski/matej.html


 


el_tigre said:


> Example of exteme insular čakavski:
> 
> Zdravjeni štilcy: Wikislavia eš nuovi evropejski proekt za storit velekazi va ražlicnih ganih zion franki ublezaj ter prez namyšlene cenzure. Skrozi pasaneg polak tisućletja, čakavica biše zahitjena ter zimejana va privatne ćakule ter pisanyu: sey Čakavski Velikaz eš une parva publika napoveda na Internete ud švyta. Va storytvi ud oveg Čakavskeg velikaza moredu participat seune ki tukaju pisat va čakavici, ma ošće furešti tar noase emigranti vaon gan ingleški - samor koeš tema ud čakavcih tar glagolice, ale ud Adrianskeg mora tar ižulah (sye teksti teju bit tolnačeni va čakavicu). Nasvalyti čakavski akćent eš ovdy sinjan tušćimi bukvicam


Da li su već stvoreni standardi čakavštine i kajkavštine ili je to barem pokušaj da se standardiziraju (verovatno radi sačuvanja ovih govora)?


----------



## Istriano

Pa već postoje rječnici književnoga kajkavskog i književnoga čakavskog.
U Istri je čakavski praktički (uz štokavski i talijanski) službeni jezik. 
Ali mislim da su u ostalim regijama dijalekti ugroženi jer se malo ljudi identificira s dijalektom.
Ovdje ljudi dijalekt ne smatraju nešto inferiorno nego se veže uz lokalni identitet.


----------



## natasha2000

!netko! said:


> Zagrepčani isto sigurno ne koriste "mrzi me". Ne
> Teško mi se sad sjetiti konkretnih primjera, a da bi baš bili nerazumljivi. Znam da su mi bile iznenađujuće teme na forumu na kojima sam saznala da se u Srbiji ne koristi (ili jako rijetko koristi, davno je bilo, nisam više 100% sigurna) "doma" (izrazi tipa "doma sam", "idem doma"), ili "odi" ("odi tamo", "odi po nju" itd.)
> 
> Naravno, "odi doma" ne bi bio nerazumljiv izraz nekome iz Srbije (znači nije dobar odgovor na pitanje iz naslova), ali me iznenadilo saznati da bi se tako nešto rijetko čulo u Srbiji.



Zaista se ne koristi u tom smislu, mada je vrlo razumljivo. Dom kao reč, koristi se u srpskom, ali u posve drugačijem smislu, dakle, ne kao neka svakodnevna reč koja označava stan ili kuću u kojoj živimo, više poetski i lično, kao bilo koje mesto, fizičko ili imaginarno, gde se neko oseća dobro i ugodno, što bi se reklo, "kao kod kuće". U nekoj npr. rodoljubivoj pesmi, pesnik bi govorio o "domu svom", zaljubljeni bi u očima svoje drage možda video "dom", itd. Takođe se koristi i za institucije i ustanove: popravni dom, starački dom, i sl. Ali, za hrvatsko "idem doma", u Srbiji će se uvek reći "idem kući". 

Za ovo "odi" nešto sam sad u nedoumici, čula sam da se koristi, ali mislim da je nepravilno, i da najverovatnije odgovara nekom specifičnom lokalizmu. Uglavnom se čuje "idi".


----------



## Orlin

Istriano said:


> Pa već postoje rječnici književnoga kajkavskog i književnoga čakavskog.
> U Istri je čakavski praktički (uz štokavski i talijanski) službeni jezik.
> Ali mislim da su u ostalim regijama dijalekti ugroženi jer se malo ljudi identificira s dijalektom.
> Ovdje ljudi dijalekt ne smatraju nešto inferiorno nego se veže uz lokalni identitet.


Mislim da je sve to bilo rezultat politike poslednjih barem 100-150 godina. Ako se ljudi već ne osećaju vezanim za lokalni govor, da bi se ovaj dijalekat razvijao ili barem ne potpuno izgubio, potrebna je neka vrsta svesnog promoviranja ili pozitivne diskriminacije (npr. kako kažeš da je trenutno u Istri).
Ako čakavski i kajkavski ipak nekada postanu punopravni standardni jezici, oni će biti srednje razumljivi sa sadašnjim BCS standardima (barem su tako meni lično, kajkavski mi je razumljiv skoro koliko i slovenački, tj. relativno dobro ali ipak ograničeno u nekoj meri).


----------



## xpictianoc

to je velika odgovornost da se sačuva lokalne govore, to je jaka vrlina svakog naroda. Ja unatoč tome što sam Poljak ne moram razumijeti kašubski ili šlunski. Svi oni koji svakodnevno vele ovim jezicima odnosno narječima znaju (manje više) standarni književni jezik pa ne postoji nikakav problem sa komunikacijom sa njima. Čini mi se da i u slučaju hrvatkih narječa stanje izgleda slično. Bitno je da svi građanin Hrvatske republike zna službeni jezik, a na kojem jeziku pričaju među sobom to bi trebalo da bude samo njihova stvar.


----------



## Orlin

xpictianoc said:


> to je velika odgovornost da se sačuva lokalne govore, to je jaka vrlina svakog naroda. Ja unatoč tome što sam Poljak ne moram razumijeti kašubski ili šlunski. Svi oni koji svakodnevno vele ovim jezicima odnosno narječima znaju (manje više) standarni književni jezik pa ne postoji nikakav problem sa komunikacijom sa njima. Čini mi se da i u slučaju hrvatkih narječa stanje izgleda slično. Bitno je da svi građanin Hrvatske republike zna službeni jezik, a na kojem jeziku pričaju među sobom to bi trebalo da bude samo njihova stvar.


Slažem se da svaki građanin recimo Hrvatske mora da zna službeni jezik (osim svega ostaloga radi lakše komunikacije unutar države), ali, ako je politika dugo davala previše prednosti službenom jeziku i na takav način je izuzetno mnogo smanjila upotrebu lokalnih jezičkih varijanti i ograničila ih je samo na privatni život, sada je nužno svesno promovirati ove "osamostaljene" regionalne govore da bi se ne osiromašili ili sasvim nestali (npr. od strane nacionalne ili lokalne vlade). Osim toga čini mi se da sve ove varijante hrvatskog jezika imaju veoma mali broj govornika i ne očekujem da bi se oni mogli sačuvati dugo bez podrške. Mislim da se takva zbivanja dešavaju npr. u Kataloniji od 1970-ih nakon smrti generala Franka do danas šta se promoviranja katalonskog jezika tiče (on se isto smatrao ugroženim da relativno brzo nestane).
Oprostite mogući off-topic.


----------



## VelikiMag

Oblik _doma_ se u Crnoj Gori vrlo često koristi i to u izrazima poput _idem doma, doma sam _i sl. U pojedinim lokalnim govorima možda čak i češće nego _idem kući _ili _kući sam._

Što se tiče ovog _odit_, ono se nešto ređe čuje i to samo u tom obliku (valjda je to supin, ne znam). A kako u ruskom jeziku postoji glagol _ходить_ u značenju _ići_, pretpostavljam da je tako nešto moglo postojati i kod nas, s tim što se gubi početno _h_.
Takođe se umjesto poziva _dođi_ često može čuti _hodi_ ili _odi (ovamo)_.

Kada na neki skup dođe puno ljudi i napravi se gužva, moja majka zna ponekad da kaže: _Misli li ovaj narod doma odit?_


----------



## el_tigre

Orlin said:


> (barem su tako meni lično, kajkavski mi je razumljiv skoro koliko i slovenački, tj. relativno dobro ali ipak ograničeno u nekoj meri).




Zapravo, govoreći o kajkavsken... jezikoslovac Đuro Daničić koji je sklapao rječnik hrvatskeg ili srpskeg jezika
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Đ...i_srpskog_jezika_(1882,_početna_stranica).jpg
http://hr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Đuro_Daničić
iz tega rječnika je izostavi kajkvske riči jer ih je smatra slovenskin!


----------



## el_tigre

Orlin said:


> Da li su već stvoreni standardi čakavštine i kajkavštine ili je to barem pokušaj da se standardiziraju (verovatno radi sačuvanja ovih govora)?



Ovo drugo. jer prvo zasad nije moguće.


----------

